# looking for DO-217 bomber stuff



## brewerjerry (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All,
Anyone know any links to any DO-217 bomber manuals,( or even DO-17 / 215 bomber/recce)
I have come across DO-217 nightfighter stuff on the net.
But can't find any bomber stuff. ( except on e bay...  )
Any links appreciated.
cheers
Jerry


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,

did you know or try any of these?

Dornier Do-17 Depot

Luftwaffe Experten Message Board -> Dornier Do15, Do17, Do215, Do217, Do317 Do417

LuftArchiv.de - Das Archiv der Deutschen Luftwaffe

Cheers


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pdf manual and source of pdf here.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/do-217-manual-5141.html


----------



## Vincenzo (Mar 31, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Pdf manual and source of pdf here.
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/do-217-manual-5141.html



it's for nightfighter him looking for bomber


----------



## brewerjerry (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi All,
Everything comes to he who waits, well almost. 
A bomber version manual is on cockpit instruments.
It is a Do217K version, so all I need to find now is the 217E version.
cheers
Jerry

http://www.cockpitinstrumente.de/ar.../Do 217 K/Do 217 K-1 Bedienungsvorschrift.pdf


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2009)

brewerjerry said:


> Hi All,
> Everything comes to he who waits, well almost.
> A bomber version manual is on cockpit instruments.
> It is a Do217K version, so all I need to find now is the 217E version.
> ...



Many thanks Jerry!!!!


----------



## Vincenzo (Jun 20, 2009)

beautiful docs jerry


----------



## brewerjerry (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi
found this on the cockpit instruments site, manual for the 217J night fighter.
cheers
Jerry


----------



## brewerjerry (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi All,
Suddenly thought, I would save anyone else interested some time, 
As this evening I have a few hours spare..
I uploaded all the Do-217 manuals I found on 'cockpit instruments' site for those interested in the 'Do-217' like me 
I am still searching for a 217E manual and will post it here if I find one
cheers
Jerry


P.S. if any mod's have some spare time to tidy the thread it would be great..


----------



## undu562 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello! Look at " Luftarchive.de " I have put out pics of my DO 217 engine mount.

Best U


----------



## brewerjerry (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi 
All does come to he who waits....
DO-217E manuals on cockpit instruments 
I can't seem to be able to upload them at present I will try again later ...
cheers
Jerry


----------



## brewerjerry (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi All,
Finally got them to upload .
cheers
Jerry

just an update 
Do 217 E-2 E-4 Teil 8A now added 
same source cockpit instruments.

Things do really come if you can wait long enough 
cheers
Jerry


----------



## brewerjerry (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi
'bumped'
another from cockpit instruments E-2 E-4 manual in post above.
cheers
Jerry


----------



## brewerjerry (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi
another from cockpit instruments site 
cheers
Jerry


----------



## brewerjerry (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi All,
Yet another found on the excellent luftwaffe cockpits site.
2009 is a good year...
enjoy
Jerry


----------



## brewerjerry (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi
yet another on cockpit instruments, the supply seems endless.
uploaded here for ease.
cheers
Jerry


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Jerry!!!


----------



## brewerjerry (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi All,
Yet another at cockpit instruments..

Do 217N-1 flugzeug handbook Teil 6 7

These guys deserve a medal in my books.
cheers
Jerry


----------



## brewerjerry (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi All,
well what a year for Do 217 stuff...( 12 months ago I had found almost zilch....now...)
Yet another one from cockpit instruments.
I wonder what 2010 will bring ?
cheers
Jerry


P.S.
almost worth making this thread a sticky ?


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Jerry. I think that would be a great idea to pull these manuals from multiple dates into one single posting. (if thats waht you meant, that is)

Have a good weekend!
Derek


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 12, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Thanks Jerry. I think that would be a great idea to pull these manuals from multiple dates into one single posting. (if thats waht you meant, that is)
> 
> Have a good weekend!
> Derek



Hi guys will see what I can get done, I was planning on doin this right after Christmas but will see about getting them done now.


----------

